# NHS funding - donor insemination excluded



## irishpete (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

I am unsure where to post this message, but this seems like the most likely place.

I contacted my local NHS PALS (West Sussex) regarding NHS assisted fertility funding and they sent me the criteria, which my DW and I meet - but it excludes treatment by donor insemination.

Given that I have Klinefelters, an irreversable, non-inheritted, genetic disorder which means I am infertile, we have no choice but to use donor sperm.  Since there is nothing I can do to improve my fertilty, is there any way I can get funding - or does this exclusion completely bar us from NHS help?

I spoke to PALS but they do not have sufficient knowledge or support to assist me.  My GP did not back me up either.

I am incredibly disappointed about this and am keen to learn of anyone who has got round such a clause or knows of an NHS contact who could help me further.

Fortunately, my DW and I have been covered by private insurance for fertility investigations but we are not covered for treatment.  I know that other PCTs are providing funding and whilst PCTs do vary from one place to another, I want to know whether I can or I cannot get assistance.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks,
Pete


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi would be very interested as I have prem ovarian failure had to go private.


----------



## abcdefgh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

I don't think I can really answer your question as I haven't been in the same position myself with regards funding but I have heard of this happening to other posters on the donor boards - I think JuJu might be one of them.  It really angers me that they should discriminate in this way. It's bad enough that some PCTs don't offer much in the way of fertility funding to everyone but just ridiculously unfair that your PCT should decide to fund in some cases and not others. It doesn't make any sense.

You should try posting on the 'Anyone using donor sperm?' thread as there are a few of us who post regularly on there and you'll probably get more responses. There are no other male posters I don't think but most of us are women whose partners have azoospermia and everyone is very friendly and supportive.


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi

We were in the same position as you, in that although our PCT will fund for IUI/IVF  but this did not include the use of donor.
We were lucky that our GP was supportive and made a special appeal for us to the PCT and they agreed to funding Donor IVF.  Locally that meant one cycle of IVF, as that is all they fund.
You say that your GP is not very supportive, can you see a different GP in the practice or maybe speak to the practice manager about making an appeal on your behalf stating your particular circumstances.  Or, maybe speak to the PCT and see if you can make an appeal yourself, without the need of a GP.

I hope you find some way of appealing this and are able to get some funding.

ALF


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Pete

As far as I know your area has long been discriminating against those needing to use donor sperm including women who choose to conceive without a partner. It's just a way of rationing treatment. There's no ethical grounding for the rationing... just good old fashioned prejudice, apparently! 

Do challenge them if you have the energy. There are loads of grounds on which an academic/ethical challenge could be mounted. But it will take time and energy that you will probably want to devote to baby making. DIUI is at the cheaper end of assisted conception treatments and I suspect it will be better to just pay. Sounds defeatist but this is the world we live in.   Ironic isn't it?!

Good luck!


----------



## irishpete (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your responses.

Yesterday I emailed both the Donor Conception Network and the Infertility Network, both of which I am a member of.  They surely have the answers/guidance which I am looking for.

Speaking to the GP practice manager is a possibility or to the PCT direct.  I will consider this too.

My DW is currently undergoing fertility investigations, so we have some time to look at the funding.  Her investigation should be covered by my insurance...

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds positive. I'd be interested to know what happens. It will be hard for the PCT to backtrack given the number of other people affected. I'm told they would see it as a "floodgates scenario". The Baronesses Deech and Warnock are very interesting on the ethics/fairness/discrimination of it all - well worth researching if you decide to appeal.


----------

